# how does it make you feel?



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

how do the rest f you feel when you are at another board and see enworld regulars bashing enworld and enworlders?

 is it me, or is this odd in an unreal way?

 are there people, who think they are the only ones who go to more than one board?

 is this normal board behavior?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I used to actually find it a bit upsetting, but I'm used to it now. Every major RPG messageboard tends to have a "EN World Sucks!" thread on it fairly frequently (or some varient thereof), and I've learned to ignore them. I'm glad we don't do that sort of thing here.

When it's people who hang out here, though, I do kinda think "well, what are you doing here then if it's so bad?"

You also get people who make up the most bizarre stuff about the boards, the way they're moderated, all sorts of things.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> When it's people who hang out here, though, I do kinda think "well, what are you doing here then if it's so bad?"
> 
> You also get people who make up the most bizarre stuff about the boards, the way they're moderated, all sorts of things.




 this is the group i refer to. if someone does not like it here, that is cool. it is the people who are here all the time, and then are off bashing other places that amaze me.

 assuming, of course i am the only one who posts here under court order. there could be others..


----------



## diaglo (Oct 23, 2003)

i'm an equal opportunity basher.  

i bash ENWorld everywhere i go.


----------



## der_kluge (Oct 23, 2003)

ENWORLD SUCKS!


oh wait.... did I say that out loud?  Where am I?

Oops


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> assuming, of course i am the only one who posts here under court order. there could be others..




I've been ordered to stay 500 characters away from Piratecat...and they have to be Drow Ranger characters... Kinda sux...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 23, 2003)

I've never seen this happen, but then again the boards i go to are all pretty much EN world friendly. It seems wierd that someone that posts here a lot would go around bashing the place though.


----------



## Henry (Oct 23, 2003)

It depends on the "fitting in" the person in question is doing. It's like a teenager talking trash about their parents when around their peers. 

But it doesn't "weird me out" - just annoys me minorly. Someone who's left ENWorld for good, I have no problem with - everyone's entitled to their opinions - but someone who is a regular and does it? Ugh. 




			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> i'm an equal opportunity basher.
> 
> i bash ENWorld everywhere i go.




My friend, someone could write a psychology Masters' Thesis on the complexity of your relationship with 3E and ENWorld.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2003)

The few times I seen it I actually try to get to the real reasons why just in case they actually have cause.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 23, 2003)

The price of fame and any advertisement is good advertisement.

I blame/credit the mods, they keep the threads civil, trolls down, no flames, and no bashing, which is lacking on other boards.


----------



## Henry (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, damn those mods. Can't never get a good flame war going with them around.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 23, 2003)

Henry said:
			
		

> Yeah, damn those mods. Can't never get a good flame war going with them around.





or even ignore them:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=67047


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Oct 23, 2003)

There are OTHER D&D boards?  

NO way!


----------



## diaglo (Oct 23, 2003)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> There are OTHER D&D boards?
> 
> NO way!





you can find some here:

http://www.rpgtopsites.com/list.php3?list=978313715&gate=n


----------



## jdavis (Oct 24, 2003)

I never go anywhere else (well sometimes I lurk at Nutkinland but it's more like a evil extension of EN World than a separate place). I'm sure sometimes it's just people blowing off steam and of course there are just a lot of people who like to gripe about stuff.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 24, 2003)

I just hope people are talking bad about me. It's all about me. Me, me, me!


----------



## Welverin (Oct 24, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I just hope people are talking bad about me. It's all about me. Me, me, me!




Me, too.


----------



## jdavis (Oct 24, 2003)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> I just hope people are talking bad about me. It's all about me. Me, me, me!



Why would anybody ever say anything bad about you?


----------



## JoeBlank (Oct 24, 2003)

Re: diaglo:


			
				Henry said:
			
		

> My friend, someone could write a psychology Masters' Thesis on the complexity of your relationship with 3E and ENWorld.



You said it, Henry! When I started playing with diaglo, after becoming familiar with him on EN World, I figured he wouldn't know 3e well, and would constantly whine about the fact that we were not playing the "one true" game. Not so. The guy embraces 3e/3.5. He knows the rules almost as well as Olgar, and that is saying something.

And add to the list his love/hate relationship with WotC too. To hear him tell it, the current state of D&D amounts to no less than blasphemy, yet he buys virtually every WotC product. Recently, I needed a 3.5 DMG, and diaglo says "borrow one of mine." Mr. Original D&D has two sets of 3.5 core rulebooks!


----------



## Crothian (Oct 24, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Re: diaglo:
> 
> You said it, Henry! When I started playing with diaglo, after becoming familiar with him on EN World, I figured he wouldn't know 3e well, and would constantly whine about the fact that we were not playing the "one true" game. Not so. The guy embraces 3e/3.5. He knows the rules almost as well as Olgar, and that is saying something.
> 
> And add to the list his love/hate relationship with WotC too. To hear him tell it, the current state of D&D amounts to no less than blasphemy, yet he buys virtually every WotC product. Recently, I needed a 3.5 DMG, and diaglo says "borrow one of mine." Mr. Original D&D has two sets of 3.5 core rulebooks!




 

I just lost all respect for him


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

I've found insults directed at me, about enworld, on other boards. It's all fun from my perspective. Apparently there are at least two or three people angry at me for being here, but that's nothing compared to the "fanmail" for my FFT stuff that I still get... (407 such letters saved in my mailbox right now, yes, I'm obsessive)

Which reminds me, I really need to work on some FFT related stuff...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 24, 2003)

FFT? Could you elaborate?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 24, 2003)

Final Fantasy Tactics, I think.


----------



## Creamsteak (Oct 24, 2003)

(Off topic, but not too much) My final fantasy tactics d20 thing. It was about 60 pages at one time, but I keep trying to redesign it different ways, and then end up quiting. The "ideal" picture of it is a 320 page pdf, but I'm just don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Allanon (Oct 24, 2003)

Only D&D board I visit and recently delurked on is WotC's board. More for the fact one of my player's is a regular there and constantly sends me links to topics than anything else. Enworld is a forum like forum's should be, period.


----------



## Mark Chance (Oct 24, 2003)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Why would anybody ever say anything bad about you?




Because I am obstinate, inflammatory, arrogant, sarcastic, dismissive, and, most importantly, _always right_.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 24, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Re: diaglo:
> ...I figured he wouldn't know 3e well...




i have it on good authority, he sucks at the rules




> And add to the list his love/hate relationship with WotC too. To hear him tell it, the current state of D&D amounts to no less than blasphemy, yet he buys virtually every WotC product. Recently, I needed a 3.5 DMG, and diaglo says "borrow one of mine." Mr. Original D&D has two sets of 3.5 core rulebooks!





he also has at least 4 sets of the 1edADnD core books. but only two sets of the Original D&D booklets and supplements.


----------



## Henry (Oct 24, 2003)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Re: diaglo:
> 
> You said it, Henry! When I started playing with diaglo, after becoming familiar with him on EN World, I figured....
> (SNIP)
> ...and diaglo says "borrow one of mine." Mr. Original D&D has two sets of 3.5 core rulebooks!





_Note to self: NEVER, EVER, EVER invite any of my players to ENWorld._





For the longest time I used to never visit other boards, and used to hear Darkness or Psion talking about rpg.net, and a few people would tell me of places like Dragonsfoot - and now I make frequent "lurking rounds" to rpg.net, dragonsfoot (mostly Edition Wars, because I'm masochistic), WotC forums, Necromancer Games Forums, and the "place which shall not be named." I will run into ENWorld "playah-hatin' " from time to time, but the best thing I can do is prove someone wrong by example, if I can. After all, if someone is venting bloody murder at you, and you are calm and rational, it says more about the ranter, than yourself.


----------

